# English Speaking Marriage counselor in Mexico City



## zackaffm (Sep 30, 2013)

Does anyone have a referral for an English Speaking Marriage counselor in Mexico City?

Is so I would highly appreciate a referral/contact info.

Thanks


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re your query for English-speaking Counselor*

I’ll send you a PM with some info when you have enough posts (5).


----------



## zackaffm (Sep 30, 2013)

maesonna said:


> I’ll send you a PM with some info when you have enough posts (5).


Thanks very much for your reply. 

I do hope to contribute to the community through usefull posts but don't want to game the system.

It's true that I am new to this forum, but this is a real & sincere need on my part. If there is a way for me to prove this to you, I'm happy to do so (perhaps to describe my situation further in a PM first)


----------



## zackaffm (Sep 30, 2013)

Apologies, 

I realized that this is a system requirement.

Anyway, this is my 5th message so I will hopefully be able to send you a PM afterward.


----------

